# enforcement history



## orangestreak

Hola:

Agradezco su ayuda en esta traducción:

"It permits consideration of enforcement history in designing and scheduling testing programs for both instruments and prepackaged goods"

El texto está hablando de aseguramiento de control metrológico. Está hablando de los principios del aseguramiento metrológico, o sea de realizar bien las mediciones (aplica a cualquier disciplina de la ciencia).

Gracias


----------



## orangestreak

Hola:

 Agradezco su ayuda en esta traducción:

 "It permits consideration of enforcement history in designing and scheduling testing programs for both instruments and prepackaged goods"

Mi intento:

"Permite (it = la flexibilidad) tener en consideración un refuerzo histórico al realizar el diseño y cronograma de los programas de prueba tanto para los instrumentos como para los bienes pre-empacados"

El texto está hablando de aseguramiento de control metrológico. Está hablando de los principios del aseguramiento metrológico, o sea de realizar bien las mediciones (aplica a cualquier disciplina de la ciencia).

Gracias


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *orangestreak*

*Enforcement* no quiere decir _refuerzo_ sino _aplicación_ de un reglamento o código (en este caso, metrológico) y también _verificar que sea cumplido_, es decir, _fiscalizar_.
*enforcement history* - historia/histórico de fiscalización​Si no te gusta, estoy seguro de que lo arreglas a contento  (pero entonces nos enseñas ¿vale? )

Saludos


----------



## Jim986

Hola. Es posible que se refiere a la historia de la actuación de una autoridad reguladora para asegurar el cumplimiento de las normas. Tal actividad se llama "enforcement" en inglés.


----------



## mariente

Enforcement= la aplicación de la historia


----------



## orangestreak

Gracias por su ayuda
 : )


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *mariente*, este error es muy común





mariente said:


> Enforcement= la aplicación de la  historia


En esta construcción, la primera palabra modifica la última, así que, para idiomas latinos, hay que cambiar el orden
*Enforcement history* = *History* of *enforcement* => Histórico de fiscalización​Pues que _aplicación_ no alcanza todo que es *enforcement*

Saludos


----------



## mariente

Historico de fiscalización no queda bien en español, no tiene sentido, ya que historico no es un sustantivo, es un adjetivo.


----------



## Jim986

¿historial de la fiscalización?


----------



## mariente

A no ser que sea:
"It permits consideration of enforcement history in designing and scheduling testing programs for both instruments and prepackaged goods.

Podría referirse a tener en consideración la evolución historica del diseño y pruebas pautadas de programas/programadas (de software) para los 2 instrumentos y.....

o las regulaciones historicas podría ser también


----------



## Jim986

Piensalo así: "Law enforcement" es la actividad de hacer repetar la ley y el cuerpo encargado de hacer esto se llama policía. "Design and scheduling... enforcement" sería la actividad de hacer respetar las reglas del juego en esta actividad y el cuerpo encargado son los inspectores. Hablamos probablemente de la historia (reciente) de esta actividad. ¿Que hacen los inpectores? pues, fiscalizan. Historia de la fiscalización de diseño y programacion.... Bueno, no se me ocure otra cosa


----------



## mariente

Que tal historial de habilitaciones


----------



## coolbrowne

Tienes razón  me confundió el portugués jeje  ¡Mil gracias, *mariente*!* *


mariente said:


> Historico de fiscalización no queda bien en español, no tiene sentido, ya que historico no es un sustantivo, es un adjetivo.


Entonces lo cambio a (otra vez, gracias)
*Historia* de fiscalización​Si revisas el hilo desde arriba verás que no hay porque tratar de adivinar


mariente said:


> Podría referirse a...


Pues que *orangestreak* nos ha brindado (muy claro) el *contexto* 


orangestreak said:


> ...Está hablando de los principios del *aseguramiento metrológico*...


Saludos


----------



## orangestreak

uf...!!! Gracias, qué buena conversación.

En el caso que nos correspondió, "reinforcement history" tenía que ver con tener en cuenta las normas que con el tiempo se han puesto en aplicación (rigor), - metrología en mi caso - al diseñar y programar las pruebas de los sistemas de medición.

Sucede que cuando se actualiza alguna norma, requiere que haya modificaciones a los diseños de los sistemas o también modificar el cronograma de pruebas (ó calibraciones) según lo solicita la norma.

Espero que esto haya aclarado más en vez de confundir.

De nuevo muchas gracias a todos.


----------

